# Transferring NHS medical records and prescription info?



## DawnColin (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi all,

How do you transfer your NHS medical records and prescription details into the Spanish healthcare system please? We are both healthy and relative young  but have some standard prescription medicines (high blood pressure & HRT). So we wondered how you get this info into the medical professionals in Spain.

Many thanks in advance
Dawn & Colin


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

DawnColin said:


> Hi all,
> 
> How do you transfer your NHS medical records and prescription details into the Spanish healthcare system please? We are both healthy and relative young  but have some standard prescription medicines (high blood pressure & HRT). So we wondered how you get this info into the medical professionals in Spain.
> 
> ...


In most cases, your Spanish medic will want to decide for her/himself what medications and treatment you will need. What you had in UK will act as a guide. You cannot directly change all your UK records to the Spanish system What you should do is have a précis drawn up detailing any operations and the diagnoses plus the medication you are on. This will need to be translated into Spanish by somebody competent in the medical terminology of both languages. You can then present this to your Spanish Doctor - book a double appointment if you can because it will take some time.


----------



## DawnColin (Jul 12, 2018)

Ok perfect, thank you very much for the information.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

DawnColin said:


> Hi all,
> 
> How do you transfer your NHS medical records and prescription details into the Spanish healthcare system please? We are both healthy and relative young  but have some standard prescription medicines (high blood pressure & HRT). So we wondered how you get this info into the medical professionals in Spain.
> 
> ...


You go to your local GP in the UK and ask for a copy of your medical records including medications etc. 

There is a fee, well four years ago there was , of £10 payable direct to the surgery. Our surgery then emailed our records to us. It is your right to have copies of your medical records. It’s not in depth but lists anything major, records of vital signs and drugs etc etc 


This might help 



> How can I access my health records?
> 
> There are a number of different types of health record, accessing them is free, and healthcare professionals have a legal requirement to allow you to see them.
> GP records
> ...


https://www.nhs.uk/NHSEngland/thenhs/records/healthrecords/Pages/what_to_do.aspx

I live in an area of non English speaking anything. My GP here took our records and spoke with the village pharmacist and came up with the Spanish alternatives. We were never asked for translations etc. Most drugs are generic across the EU slight variations. When I came here I was on three tablets. One of those three was not under license in Spain an alternative was offered which contained two of the drugs I was on. So down to two tablets a day instead of three.

Good luck


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi Dawn & Colin,

Good luck with your future adventure in Spain x

I notice from your other posts that you are early retirees who are not planning to work in Spain. I may be confused - but don’t think that you will have immediate access to the Spanish state healthcare. You won’t be eligible for the S1 scheme for pensioners who receive a UK state pension. 

I believe that you can pay into the state system, after completing a year of residency. Others will be better able to advise, if that is the case.

There are quite a few early retirees who post regularly on here.


----------



## DawnColin (Jul 12, 2018)

Thank you, yes we are aware that we don't qualify for state healthcare which is fine. We are already looking at quotes for private health care for year one and then convenio especial after that at €60 until we are 65


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

DawnColin said:


> Thank you, yes we are aware that we don't qualify for state healthcare which is fine. We are already looking at quotes for private health care for year one and then convenio especial after that at €60 until we are 65


Always assuming those Brexit idiots don't screw everything up for us.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> Always assuming those Brexit idiots don't screw everything up for us.


Brexit won't have any efffect on the convenio especial. It's available to all, regardless of nationality.


----------

